
Musk: SpaceX to Attempt Falcon 9 First Stage Water Landing - someperson
http://www.parabolicarc.com/2013/03/28/musk-spacex-to-attempt-falcon-9-first-stage-water-landing/
======
someperson
I rarely resubmit articles, I've only done it 2 or 3 times for articles
usually about SpaceX, articles that I know will catch on if they get the
initial upvotes to get them to the front page.

This submission never reached the front page, it only got 2 upvotes before
falling of <https://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

I resubmitted it a few hours later
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5459777>) and it got 70+ upvotes, and
20+ comments - the kind of HN response I wanted from it.

